# Throwback?



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog looks so much like her 'grandmother' .... what is the likelihood of that with all the other genes in the pool?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

after 399 posts you should know that you can't make a statement like that and not have pictures to back it up!!! ;0)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> after 399 posts you should know that you can't make a statement like that and not have pictures to back it up!!! ;0)


I seem unable to post pictures, but the album might count.
The picture of her grandmother looks more like her than the pictures of her.

399? You must have run out of fingers and toes.

Said it before and I'll say it again, you have a great looking dog.
Love it when people have albums.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is actually not that uncommon.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

According to my SIL whose Phd is in some type of genetics, grandparents genes usually have more of an impact then parents in the more deeply set traits. I had an article on it somewhere but it is on my old computer which is in the intensive care hard drive recovery place. So, very understandable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I look like my grandmom and my sister looks like my other one. Neither of us look like our mom....my daughter is a mini-me. And my son resembles his fathers mother(poor kid!)


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I look very much like my maternal grandmother, not so much like my mom. My sheltie is the spitting image of her grandmother, right down to the expression in her eyes.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> I look very much like my maternal grandmother, not so much like my mom. My sheltie is the spitting image of her grandmother, right down to the expression in her eyes.


I look like my grandmother's brother, hmmmmmmmm. 
Thanks for your responses .... improves the chances that I'm not nuts.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> I seem unable to post pictures, but the album might count.


If the forum is broken so you can't post photos, please notify the admins/Mods with exactly what's happening so we can fix it. This is an issue that won't just affect you but others....

Have you found this helpful? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

All you have to do is right click on a photo in your album, select 'copy' and then paste in the thread you want. I have no idea which photo you want up but here's one of them...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my oldest daughter looks just like my mother.



PaddyD said:


> My dog looks so much like her 'grandmother' .... what is the likelihood of that with all the other genes in the pool?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If the forum is broken so you can't post photos, please notify the admins/Mods with exactly what's happening so we can fix it. This is an issue that won't just affect you but others....
> 
> Have you found this helpful?
> ++++++++++++++++
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> MaggieRoseLee said:
> 
> 
> > If the forum is broken so you can't post photos, please notify the admins/Mods with exactly what's happening so we can fix it. This is an issue that won't just affect you but others....
> ...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Problem with that is the rest of us are just like you... LAZY!!! :wub: 

****************
Oh well..........

I always click on people's avatar to see if they have an album. 
..... different strokes ..........


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Problem with that is the rest of us are just like you... LAZY!!! :wub:
> 
> ****************
> Oh well..........
> ...


Huh ... cool ... I'm going to start doing that! Thanks for pointing out that feature ... that's a new one to me.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> Huh ... cool ... I'm going to start doing that! Thanks for pointing out that feature ... that's a new one to me.


I find it easier to create an album.

Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> i look like my grandmom and my sister looks like my other one. Neither of us look like our mom....my daughter is a mini-me. *and my son resembles his fathers mother(poor kid!*)


lol!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You msy find this interesting
Responsible Breeding - The Maternal Grandsire


----------

